# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Please view asap. thank you

## infojluna

Legit or not

----------


## darr

looks leight to me bro!They have a site which you can check if its real or not!

----------


## FREAK

still at it :Wink/Grin:

----------


## FREAK

trying a differant approach?

----------


## Dizz28

Looks like you got that picture off of thier website. Of course it gonna be legit

----------


## Rotary

> Legit or not


You got some hardcore ink, bro !

----------


## Big

did you take that pic or is it the pic off of their site?

----------


## FREAK

its off the site

----------


## Big

> its off the site


I thought so. If I didn't know better I would think someone who doesn't qualiify for a source check is trying to go around the rules and get a check on the open board. But that can't be it, right?

----------


## FREAK

i guess there was no lessons learned

----------


## passthetest

haha right off the site

----------


## Kennedy

> I thought so. If I didn't know better I would think someone who doesn't qualiify for a source check is trying to go around the rules and get a check on the open board. But that can't be it, right?


Damn caught it before me  :LOL:

----------

